# [UPDATE Gameplay] Battlefield V – Pazifikkrieg – Offizieller Trailer & Gameplay by Jackfrags



## Bandicoot (23. Oktober 2019)

*[UPDATE Gameplay] Battlefield V – Pazifikkrieg – Offizieller Trailer & Gameplay by Jackfrags*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1UNoewRxEdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jackfrags hat 12min Gameplay der ersten beiden Karte hochgeladen, Wake Island folgt dann im Dezember!  
Start des neuen Kapitel 5 ist ab Morgen 11 Uhr!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LCZLabOywYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sieht mal nach WW2 aus, aber Trailer sehen immer gut aus!

Quelle: Youtube


----------



## seahawk (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Battlefield V – Pazifikkrieg – Offizieller Trailer*

Das sieht wieder nach Bielefeld aus, leider ist das Spiel schon kaputt und wird so nicht aussehen, weil wir ja alle Uniformen, weibliche Soldaten und so einen Quatsch kaufen sollen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Battlefield V – Pazifikkrieg – Offizieller Trailer*

So eine Flugbombe hätte niemals ein Flugzeug getroffen,  die wurden gegen Schiffe eingesetzt.


----------



## MfDoom (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Battlefield V – Pazifikkrieg – Offizieller Trailer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=neSxnaPEZzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



bin ja mal gespannt ob man sich noch als gesamtes Squad auf die Flügel vom Flugzeug legen kann um den Hügel zu rushen


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Battlefield V – Pazifikkrieg – Offizieller Trailer*

Schon witzig.

Eingebettet hier im Forum kann ichs mir angucken, drücke ich aber auf den Link und wills direkt auf You Tube angucken, muß ich mich anmelden.


----------



## Bandicoot (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Battlefield V – Pazifikkrieg – Offizieller Trailer*

Hab ich echt Qualle geschrieben, oh man, na ja bleibt jetzt so.


----------



## cudyyy (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Battlefield V – Pazifikkrieg – Offizieller Trailer*

Ich hoffe es geht bergauf für BFV, ich wünsche es ihnen. Die Durststrecke die letzten Monate war heftig, auch für eingefleischte Fans wie mich  Freu mich auf jeden Fall über den ganzen neuen Content!


----------



## kero81 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Battlefield V – Pazifikkrieg – Offizieller Trailer*

Also ich hab ja im Moment Spaß dran. Habe ca 180Std auf der Uhr und nach anfänglicher Skepsis mag ich das Spiel jetzt sehr!


----------



## Bandicoot (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Battlefield V – Pazifikkrieg – Offizieller Trailer*

Hab mich auch wieder durchgerungen dem Spiel nochmal eine Chance zu geben. 
Die Pazifik Erweiterung ist auch die letzte Chance das Spiel überhaupt noch zu retten. 
Viel haben schon aufgegeben.

EDIT: Die Balance ist noch genauso scheise wie vorher, Hipfire ist übertrieben genau, du wirst fürs zielen bestraft! 
Wieso braucht man ein halbes Magazin im AIM um ein Kill zu landen, aber wird in 1 sec umgesprayt mit Hüftfeuer ? 
AP Minen mittlerweile nutzlose, genau wie Granaten. Vegetation hält deine Kugeln ab, aber man selbst wird getroffen ?
Da rettet Pazifik nix mehr, solange da nichts Balanced wird. Die Grundbugs sind immer noch im Spiel die schon die alten Teile hatten!
Traurig was daraus geworden ist, solide ist da nichts. DICE was ist nur los mit euch...


----------



## sebgerken (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Battlefield V – Pazifikkrieg – Offizieller Trailer*

Aufgegeben nicht, aber die Maps werden doch langsam langweilig. Wenn ich überlege wie viele Maps es bei BF1 gibt; sind es nicht um die 30?!


----------



## kero81 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Battlefield V – Pazifikkrieg – Offizieller Trailer*

Ja, das stimmt schon mit den Maps. Also das es mehr sein könnten. Wobei ich in BF3 auch nur drei oder vier Maps meistens gespielt habe. Auswahl zu haben wäre aber nicht verkehrt.


----------



## cudyyy (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Battlefield V – Pazifikkrieg – Offizieller Trailer*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Die Balance ist noch genauso scheise wie vorher, Hipfire ist übertrieben genau, du wirst fürs zielen bestraft!
> Wieso braucht man ein halbes Magazin im AIM um ein Kill zu landen, aber wird in 1 sec umgesprayt mit Hüftfeuer ?
> AP Minen mittlerweile nutzlose, genau wie Granaten. Vegetation hält deine Kugeln ab, aber man selbst wird getroffen ?



Beim Hipfire muss ich dir leider recht geben, komischerweise ist mir das in dieser Woche erst so richtig aufgefallen. Wenn du ins Visier gehst und auf nen gegner schießt, bist du mit sicherheit vorher durch Hipfire weg geballert. Vor allem bei den MP's vom Sanitäter, die sprayen ja alle im Hipfire genauer als ausm Visier raus (mit den Spezialfähigkeiten wird das noch verstärkt). Vor allem bei Operation Untergrund, da heißt's nur mehr drübersprayen 

Bei den Objekten, Sträuchern etc, welche die Kugeln abfangen ist es am schlimmsten bei Marita. Auf dieser Map gibts teilweise noch unsichtbare Wände, Steine über die man teilweise 30cm (gefühlt) darüber auch nicht vorbeschießen kann etc. Da gibts wirklich noch einiges zu korrigieren.


----------



## SaPass (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Battlefield V – Pazifikkrieg – Offizieller Trailer*

In manchen Belangen hat BF5 den richtigen Weg eingeschlagen. Der Umfang an Karten, Waffen und Vehikeln scheint stetig zuzunehmen, wenn auch langsamer als in anderen Teilen. Was noch fehlt sind sehr viele QOL-Verbesserungen und paar Bugfixes.

Jetzt, wo es immer mehr Maps gibt, wird es umso wichtiger, dass man auch nur auf den Karten spielt, die man mag. Ein guter Serverbrowser und RSP ist in meinen Augen Pflicht.


----------



## ResurrectTheSun (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Battlefield V – Pazifikkrieg – Offizieller Trailer*

Alle die ich kenne haben das Spiel schon vor erscheinen des Firestorm-Modus wieder aufgehört.
Über die Bugs am anfang waren gar nicht so schlimm, aber so wenig Maps zu haben...


----------



## MfDoom (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Battlefield V – Pazifikkrieg – Offizieller Trailer*

psst, über den Feuersturm modus redet man nicht ^^

Es ist wirklich schade was da für Potential brachliegt, und keine Mods erlaubt die das regeln könnten. EIn Hell let loose gepaart mit der Frostbyte Engine, der Zerstörung usw. wäre göttlich. HLL ist übrigens wirklich einen Blick wert, wer das noch nicht kennt. Da merkt man aber wieder den Spagat. Es ist enorm von Teamplay abhängig. Genau das was sie aus BF ausgemerzt haben, zugunsten schneller Action. Spielen wildfremde Leute zusammen und kommunizieren, befolgen Befehle, dann ist das Game richtig geil. Wenn nicht dann ists Frust pur


----------



## t670i (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Battlefield V – Pazifikkrieg – Offizieller Trailer*

Der Trailer sieht schon mal vielversprechend aus.  
Aber auch allgemein mag ich das Game. Ich habe abends zusammen mit Freunden immer viel Spaß auf den Servern.
Wichtig ist, das man als Squad agiert. Alleine ist man oft verloren.

Zeit für neuen Content ist es aber definitiv. Da war die letzten Monate nicht viel.
Besser als BF1 finde es aber allemal.


----------



## t670i (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Battlefield V – Pazifikkrieg – Offizieller Trailer*



MfDoom schrieb:


> psst, über den Feuersturm modus redet man nicht ^^
> 
> Es ist wirklich schade was da für Potential brachliegt, und keine Mods erlaubt die das regeln könnten. EIn Hell let loose gepaart mit der Frostbyte Engine, der Zerstörung usw. wäre göttlich. HLL ist übrigens wirklich einen Blick wert, wer das noch nicht kennt. Da merkt man aber wieder den Spagat. Es ist enorm von Teamplay abhängig. Genau das was sie aus BF ausgemerzt haben, zugunsten schneller Action. Spielen wildfremde Leute zusammen und kommunizieren, befolgen Befehle, dann ist das Game richtig geil. Wenn nicht dann ists Frust pur



Hmm also ich finde, das besonders das Teamplay in BFV wieder gestärkt wurde im Vergleich zu BF1. Ein Squad das vernünftig zusammenarbeitet kann in einer Schlacht schnell den Unterschied machen.
Wenn ich mit Freunden im Discord bin, dominiert unser Squad die Punktetabelle in der Regel.
Teamwork zahlt sich aus. Zudem stehen nicht selten Leute mit negativer oder ausgeglichener KD weit oben in den Punkten. Versorgen heilen und sichten bringt viele Punkte.
Das hat Dice schon gut hinbekommen, das sich nicht nur Kills lohnen.

Hell let loose ist aber auch auf eine andere Zielgruppe zugeschnitten. Da kannst du nicht "mal eben ne Runde zocken."
Du brauchst erst mal überhaupt die Bereitschaft dich mit anderen Leuten auseinanderzusetzen. In Battlefield ist das nicht unbedingt notwendig.

Battlefield ist auch auf schnelle Unterhaltung ausgelegt. Viel Action.
In Hell let loose kann es auch mal sein, das du je nach Befehl einen Einsatzpunkt verteidigst und es kommt einfach keiner.


----------

